

With object-oriented I/O, the write primitive is unnecessary (1983) - lesterbuck
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.85.2818&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
groby_b
Uh, no. No, it isn't.

To quote from section 8, "Conclusion": "Four distinct transput primitives have
been identified: passive input, active output, active input, and passive
output".

The point of the paper is that usually the passive primitives are not
available to the user. Their "read only" simply means passive out, active in -
which _supposedly_ reduces complexity in _most_ cases.

------
moeffju
Link goes straight to a PDF. Can OP or a moderator please add [pdf] to the
title?

